# Generator or Invertor?



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Very rarely ever need temp power. Am thinking of getting power invertor. 

Any disadvantages to them? 

Any reason to choose a generator instead?

Thanks


----------



## Dpeckplb (Sep 20, 2013)

All of our trucks have 20 amp inverters. I prefer them over a generator. They are way quieter. Ours are strong enough to run our jack hammer or rotary hammer drill. Our rotary is a must for digging under grounds up here with all the blue clay. I don't know what kind of truck you work out of but when going to an underground or new construction I love the fact that I don't have to worry about packing a genny either in the truck on pipe or under the pipe. It all depends on your needs. It's also very nice for in the winter to be able to heat up a nice hot lunch or in the summer on the 100* days to pack a koolatron with water and power aide for the guys.


----------



## cuseplumber (Nov 1, 2014)

How many watts is there inverter you use?


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

cuseplumber said:


> How many watts is there inverter you use?


Amps * Volts = Watts

20a * 120v = 2,400w


----------



## plungerboy (Oct 17, 2013)

We have an inverter in our truck the can run everything we own. But we also have portable honda inverters that is very very quiet. Plus you can link two 2k to get a 4k watts


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

The battery powered inverters are nice, I have a small one for charging power tool batteries and powering the laptop and printer. If you are going to use a gas engine to make power the Honda Inverters are the way to go....


----------



## Hillside (Jan 22, 2010)

I have the Honda eu2000 on the van at all times for things, also have a inverter to charge my camera batteries and milwaukee stuff while headed to the next job, lame thing is that the generator would run my old Gorlitz 68hdmachine but blows a breaker when trying to get my new one spinning, I had a eu3000 but it was way too bulky for everyday use in the cutaway


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Hillside said:


> I have the Honda eu2000 on the van at all times for things, also have a inverter to charge my camera batteries and milwaukee stuff while headed to the next job, lame thing is that the generator would run my old Gorlitz 68hdmachine but blows a breaker when trying to get my new one spinning, I had a eu3000 but it was way too bulky for everyday use in the cutaway


@2000w that would only be 16.66a. Starting amps may need the full 20a to get the new one running.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

http://www.amazon.com/Power-Bright-PW3500-12-Inverter-3500/dp/B000NHS9R6/ref=pd_rhf_gw_p_img_1

This is what I ordered.


----------



## sierra2000 (Sep 19, 2011)

I have a big generator I carry around that I wouldn't mind downsizing. How do those inverters work? Do you run a cable from the battery to it? You're not worried about battery drain?


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

sierra2000 said:


> I have a big generator I carry around that I wouldn't mind downsizing. How do those inverters work? Do you run a cable from the battery to it? You're not worried about battery drain?


Cable sizing to the battery is critical as compared to the length of cable ran. An inverter under the hood could use much smaller gauge wire than a unit mounted conveniently by the back door.

Many of the oil field service rigs that get inverters rather than generators, have them mounted under the hood or on the floor near the front firewall. But most often under the hood.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Ben its best to add a second battery with an isolator. I run a 3500 watt inverter in my sprinter. Strong enough to run my K500 with the 2 HP motor as well as a 1065. Just remember to keep the truck running if you are going to use it for long periods. Just in case you don't run the truck that is were the second battery and isolator shines. You run the second battery dead, and leave the trucks battery alone.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

SewerRatz said:


> Ben its best to add a second battery with an isolator. I run a 3500 watt inverter in my sprinter. Strong enough to run my K500 with the 2 HP motor as well as a 1065. Just remember to keep the truck running if you are going to use it for long periods. Just in case you don't run the truck that is were the second battery and isolator shines. You run the second battery dead, and leave the trucks battery alone.


Good advice. Like running fishing lights all night on a boat. Better keep that starting battery separated.


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

My best friend runs a 4000w inverter powered by solar panels on the roof of his horse shoin rig, and can run all his power tools on it at once which is a 10" bench grinder, milwaukee bandsaw and a drill press. I plugged my spartan 2001 into it the other day and it ran it no problem. He loves the solar panels as it puts no obligation on his trucks batteries. For what it's worth his rig is a trailer.


----------



## Dpeckplb (Sep 20, 2013)

You have to watch some generators breakers. We bought a generac 30amp genny but when we got it it only actually has a 10 amp breaker. It's totally useless to us because my 7amp hole hawg trips it. So it's ok for hydro change overs keeping vital stuff powered up.


----------

